# Does anyone know if there is an Aldi store in Ennikillen?



## falabo (23 Feb 2009)

Hi all

Does anyone know if there is an Aldi store in Ennikillen? I have use their website but can't really find the information I'm looking for due to strange UK postcodes, you'd have to know them by heart!

Thanks


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Enniskillen*

No, there isn't one there.  Yet


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Enniskillen*

But there's an _ASDA _though - which might be useful.


----------



## terrontress (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Enniskillen*

As I understand it, there is no Aldi in Northern Ireland full stop. Only Lidl.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Enniskillen*

Theres a Lidl in Enniskillen... no Aldi.


----------

